# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Slection d'une imprimante rseau

## tagada le hun

Bonjour,

J'aimerais lancer des impressions sur diffrentes imprimantes rseau sans changer d'imprimante par dfaut.

J'utilise l'instruction "PrintGetPrinters" afin d'obtenir la liste de mes imprimantes disponibles mais le nom obtenu n'est pas toujours bon.

Exemple :
Dans ma liste de mes imprimantes j'ai le nom suivant : 
HP Laser Jet 5M sur multifct
Avec la finction "PrintGetPrinters" le nom n'est pas le mme : 
\\multifct\HP LaserJet 5M	winspool	Ne28:

Les deux nom sont diffrents et je ne peux imprimer.

Comment rsoudre ce problme?

Merci

----------


## LSG-Serval

Salut Tagada

Je sui dbutant en VB et je planche actuellement sur un problme d'impression.

Pour trouver le nom d'une imprimante je suis passez par ce petit bout de code :




> listprinter as  Printer
> 
> for each listprinter in printers
>   result = listprinter.devicename
> Next


En esprant que cela te mette sur la voie

----------


## tagada le hun

Pour que cela fonctionne dans tous les cas, je ne gre que le premier lment de chaque ligne issue de la fonction PrintGetPrinters.

----------

